
Show HN: A collection of open startups with there metrics - sagunsh
https://openstartup.dev/
======
sagunsh
I made a list of open startups with their metrics (mrr and customers). There
already exist a few directories that does it but the problem was they were
static and no updated for a while. So I made an extensive list of open
startups collected from twitter, baremetrics, indiehackers and other websites.
Also the metrics are updated daily.

------
tekkertje
Nicely done! And a great way to benchmark your own SaaS product quickly.

